# Potatoes fall crop when...



## rannie (Jan 6, 2005)

do I plant for the fall and are there still seed potatoes left? I tried for the first time the potatoes that you buy at the grocery store we had potatoes but they were small. Then I read that you have to buy seed potatoes, I'm not sure what i am looking for. When do you plant for the fall? I'd like to have russet potatoes and maybe the ones that are called new red potatoes. i am having a hard time with the drought but still enjoying gardening Thanks rannie


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't have any advice for you but I have been wondering about the same thing. Although, I am further south than you.

I will be watching this post too.

Jan


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Fall crop of potatoes should be planted within the next few weeks. 4th of July was always my goal for a second crop and then only with another early variety. Problem right now would be to find proper seed potatoes. In parts of the SE and Appalachia, there may be some available but quite locally. For the most part, grocery store potatoes should be OK for planting except also about now. Soon, most will be potatoes from this year and would have a lot of dormancy time remaining. 

Martin


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

When we don't save our own we buy enough seed potatoes in the spring for both the early and late plantings.


----------



## rannie (Jan 6, 2005)

So it looks like I need to hurry and find some seed potatoes or use the grocery store kind, thanks!


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

So.... the bag of old potatoes from last month on my shelf would probably work just fine then right? I am in zone 6, and actually have some very nice soil that has not got anything in it right now. Is there anything we would need to do to help them along? Thanks for the advice! I was wondering what I was going to put there and had also wanted to plant potatoes but figured that I would have to wait until next year. 
God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## rannie (Jan 6, 2005)

hey Debbie, sorry I missed the booksale how did it go? I am planting the bag of tators left over that are already growing eyes they may not get big but they taste good boiled with butter!


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

If you buy enough seed potatoes in the spring for your fall planting too........how do you keep them from rotting. Just curious because I want to plant fall potatoes too next year. Thanks?


----------



## n7cos (Jun 22, 2005)

Being located in Eastern North Carolina I can get two crops of Potatoes a year. First planting in Feb. and the second in Sept. I only grow the Red varieties. Best Tasting. You can use the potatoes from earlier plantings that you have left for seed potatoes, buy some from the store, they may be treated with something to slow down the sprouting, so let them set out till they start sprout. Hard to find seed Potatoes late in the season. I don't think there is any real reason to buy seed Potatoes. Except to maintain a specific variety. Best part of a Fall crop is no bugs...


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

I was reading online here how to plant potatoes, and it said that I should cut my seed potatoes now and let them sit a few days to toughen up where I cut so they won't rot in the ground. It that correct? And should I put them up in a window so the white stems can start greening up or not. Thanks for all of the great advice. I am rather excited now!

Rannie, the curriculum sale went quite well, I was sorry that you could not make it up. We will be having other events coming up and I will let you know. 

God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## Mr. Green Jeans (Jul 2, 2006)

Have you visited your states Ag website? Usually you can find a planting table for your state and area. The will contain all the dates for spring and fall planting of crops.


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Paquebot said:


> Soon, most will be potatoes from this year and would have a lot of dormancy time remaining.
> 
> Martin


You are the potato guy, so I have to ask to please explain the "dormancy" business. Thanks!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

mamagoose said:


> You are the potato guy, so I have to ask to please explain the "dormancy" business. Thanks!


I'll try not to get into the technical details but it amounts to the natural normal time that the potato tuber must rest before beginning new growth. No doubt many have heard that some varieties of potatoes are better keepers than others. Those which are the best keepers are those which will last the longest in storage before they begin growing. Under natural conditions, the change is a slow chemical one. It amounts to the potato having its own built-in sprout inhibitor. When a certain chemical balance is met, that triggers the eyes to sprout. Certain cool temperatures will stop or slow that change and that is how seed potatoes are stored. They are maintained at a temperature which halts the dormant stage just before the eyes begin to develop. When you buy them, they are then ready to plant and begin growing with no further waiting time.

Martin


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Ok, thanks for the explanation Martin! Can you tell me if my fav (volunteer) Yukon Golds I'm pulling up now, (by accident mostly, when weeding - well, they are big weeds!) will be uninhibited in time to grow a 2nd crop (z5) and when should I try planting a 2nd crop of this variety? I am guessing the sooner I get them out of the ground, the sooner they can go back in?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Mamagoose, Yukon Golds are an excellent variety as a second crop and that was often my choice. And as everyone knows, they are also an excellent keeper. That means that their dormant time is close to 6 months under normal storage conditions. Anything that you are digging now won't even begin to think about sprouting until January. So, you're out of luck there for a current seed source!

Martin


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

whitewolf said:


> If you buy enough seed potatoes in the spring for your fall planting too........how do you keep them from rotting. Just curious because I want to plant fall potatoes too next year. Thanks?


We buy whole seed potatoes, not those little divit things some of the seed companies sell. We just keep them in the house at room temp. They keep fine. If you keep them in total darkness they tend to develop long spindly sprouts. We just keep them in normal light in our food storage room and they do start sprouting some, but they're short husky sprouts.


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Paquebot said:


> ...they are also an excellent keeper. That means that their dormant time is close to 6 months under normal storage conditions. Anything that you are digging now won't even begin to think about sprouting until January.
> 
> Martin


I didn't know that because I've never grown enough to get us past Thanksgiving! (I hope the feedmill still has that lonely 10# bag in the corner...)

Thanks, again!


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

Forgot to mention you can still order seed potatoes from Ronnigers.


----------

